# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  3-Bán thiết bị gia đình thông minh giá sỉ

## nghiagend12

*Công ty BeQueen là Cty cung cấp trực tuyến ở Việt Nam. Công ty BeQueen phân phối nhiều loại dụng cụ hỗ trợ  nâng cao, theo dõi, chăm sóc,  sức khỏe và dụng cụ mang lại tiện lợi tại gia

*_Kính mời quý khách xem qua một số dụng cụ giúp theo dõi, chăm sóc,  nâng cao,  sức khỏe tại gia nhập khẩu giá hấp dẫn đừng nên phớt lờ: 
_
*+ đèn sưởi phòng tắm Heizen, Hans, Kottmann,  quạt sưởi , tranh sưởi =>* *đèn sưởi Hans 4 bóng treo tường* 
*Đèn sưởi Hans 3 bóng  – H3BĐèn sưởi phòng tắm Hans 4 bóng âm trần – H4BQuạt sưởi  âm trần Hans nhà tắm hộp số – HASQuạt thông gió có điều khiển Hans âm trần  4 bóng – HARĐèn sưởi Hans phòng tắm 2 bóng – H2B
*


*Đèn sưởi nhà tắm Hans 4 bóng âm trần – H4B*

*Ưu điểm nổi bật của đèn sưởi  Hans 4 bóng âm trần:*
_Thiết kế độc đáo duy nhất trên thị trường lấy ý tưởng từ 4 con rạch bao quanh lâu đài Sanssouci ở thành phố Postdam, CHLB Đức – đã được giải thưởng GOOD DESIGN AWARD năm 2017.__Thiết kế và màu sắc của đèn 4 bóng phù hợp cho việc lắp đặt âm trần trong các nhà tắm có làm trần nhôm, trần nhựa, trần thạch cao màu sáng.__Bề mặt bóng hồng ngoại làm bằng thủy tinh cứng, chịu nhiệt, chịu nước, chống nổ__Sử dụng được cả 4 bóng sưởi khi thời tiết lạnh.__Ngoài ra Quạt thông gió và đèn chiếu sáng là 2 chức năng quan trọng được bổ sung nhằm nâng cao tiện ích sử cho người dùng._


*Thông tin chi tiết của đèn sưởi nhà tắm Hans 4 bóng âm trần:*
_Kích cỡ: mặt đèn hình vuông, kích thước mỗi chiều bên trong là 30x30cm, bên ngoài là 40×40 cm__Công suất: một bóng hồng ngoại là 275W, tối đa 1100 W khi bật cả 4 bóng. Ngoài ra đèn chiếu sáng 40W, Quạt thông gió 40W, tổng cộng là 1180W.__Bảng điều khiển có nắp đậy chống nước với 4 công tắc điều khiển:__Công tắc 1 cho đèn chiếu sáng.__Công tắc 2 Quạt hút.__Công tắc 3 cho 2 bóng sưởi (sử dụng khi trời chưa lạnh).__Công tắc 4 cho 2 bóng sưởi còn lại (sử dụng cả 4 bóng sưởi khi trời lạnh)._[*]_Bóng hồng ngoại: Bề mặt bóng hồng ngoại làm bằng thủy tinh cứng, chịu nhiệt, chịu nước, chống nổ_[*]_Tuổi thọ Bóng đèn: > 10.000 h (tương đương 6 năm)_[*]_Dây điện: dài 1m cho dây cắm điện và 3m cho dây điều khiển. Đầu cắm tròn, 2 chân theo tiêu chuẩn châu Âu. Khi lắp đặt chỉ cần cắm dây điện vào ổ cắm (hoặc nối trực tiếp với dây nguồn), nối dây điều khiển với bảng công tắc điều khiển lắp trên tường, rồi ấn đèn sưởi lên lỗ thạch cao là xong._[*]_Phụ kiện đi kèm: Bảng công tắc điều khiển, ống thông gió kéo dài và cửa thông gió._[*]_Phù hợp với diện tích phòng tắm: từ 2 – 8 m2_
*Giá bán lẻ: 1.150.000 VNĐ*



_ Xem thêm:_ *đèn sưởi phòng tắm Hans* 


*+ cặp sách chống gù lưng* của Nhật cao cấp,* đèn bàn học* chống cận...

*+ thiết bị hỗ trợ theo dõi, chăm sóc,  sức khỏe tại gia:* máy đo huyết áp, máy đo đường huyết, máy xông khí dung, ...

+  *quạt trần* ( Mitsubishi, Panasonic, phòng khách, phòng bếp, điện cơ thống nhất, KDK, đèn, trang trí,...), *Quạt thông gió* ( Panasonic, Mitsubishi,...), *quạt hút âm trần* ( Mitsubishi, Panasonic,...),  *quạt công nghiệp* ( Quạt hút, quạt cây, quạt treo tường, ...),

_Xem thêm các thiết bị cao cấp giá cực HOT không nên phớt lờ:_ 
*Một số [replacer_a] giá hấp dẫn*

+ * gối matxa hồng ngoại  4-6-8 bi Nhật Bản  Kazuko* - Thương hiệu Nhật Bản nổi tiếng. 
*Xem thêm:* *mua gối matxa ở đâu*

*Gối massage    6bi   đa năng*

Giá KM:  loại 12v : 590.000 VNĐ,  loại 24v : 690.000 VNĐ 



+ *máy sưởi dầu* ( FujiE, Sunhouse Delonghi, Nonan, Nishu, Bluestone, hồng ngoại, Saiko, Daewoo, Tiross,)... =>  thiết bị không thể thiếu trong gia đình khi trời đông đến

+ *máy massage* (máy mát-xa lưng   đa năng , gối matxa  Kazuko   đa năng 4-6-8 bi magic,  máy massage chân  cao cấp, ...),
_Xem thêm:_ *gối mát xa Kazuko  4 bi hồng ngoại  3D*

_Tham khảo thêm những đồ dùng chất lượng cao giá khuyến mãi cần tham khảo:_ 
*Vài thiết bị [replacer_a] giá rẻ*

*+ máy hút ẩm ( gia đình, Fujie, Edison, công nghiệp,  Bionaire, Harison, Aikyo Ad, Tiross,...)* sản phẩm cần thiết trong  gia đình, doanh nghiệp, công nghiệp, trong những ngày khí hậu ẩm

_Tham khảo thêm vài dụng cụ chất lượng cao giá hấp dẫn đừng  bỏ qua:_ 
*Vài [replacer_a] giá hấp dẫn*

*Công ty chúng tôi* có chế độ bảo hành chu đáo, giao hàng tận nơi trên toàn quốc, giao hàng nhanh, giá cạnh tranh, ...hi vọng quý khách hàng tin tưởng khi đặt mua sản phẩm tại BeQueen.

----------

